# Lyft Line question/abuse: are we paid for waiting??



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

So I accepted a late night, prime-time Ping this evening that I didn't know at the time was a Lyft Line (otherwise, I might not have accepted it frankly, since I could've held out for better paying direct Lyfts).

When I arrived, I didn't see the pax. As I usually do in such cases, I tried calling (to let them know where I was, and that I was waiting outside)... and, they didn't answer. A minute later they text me: "can I get 5 mins?" Perhaps I SHOULD'VE said no, and canceled. Yet I politely/helpfully reply "I can wait, but bear in mind, the app may charge for the delay!" They reply "ok." I put that I've "Picked up" the Pax. No notice on the 2nd Line pax.

NINE minutes later, no reply from the first, & I text them back that it's been 5 minutes, and that if they need more time, they may want to call another ride (i.e., I'll cancel), that there are other drivers nearby. I try calling again. No answer (as a side note, this is already a SKETCHY area of town, known for drugs and crime, so the whole time, I can't help but be a bit paranoid of whoever may be approaching my car...).

They reply "ok" to the text, and within 2 mins., the pax and a friend are at my car, requesting that I hurry to the liquor store before they stop selling booze (to say nothing about the fact that if you hadn't waited, we wouldn't HAVE to hurry). I do, make it there in time, they're grateful, I take them back to where I picked them up and dropped them off. The tab?? Like only $3.80!! Even after I waited like 9 minutes!! (Yes, for better or for worse, I checked them in as soon as they told me to wait.)

But what's protocol?? Should I have NOT checked them in when they weren't there?? IF a second Line pax had showed up, and they were asking me to wait, I would've canceled them ASAP, and headed to the 2nd pax. I mean, DOESN'T there have to be 2 pax waiting in order for someone to be able to request a Line?? (otherwise, it seems that ALL pax would ONLY use the pax feature to save money...).

Sorry to ask/for the long story, just a little frustrated/feeling taken advantage of, that somehow pax were able to use the Line feature/get the discount WITHOUT someone else waiting, kept ME waiting, and didn't get charged for it.

And for future reference, what would YOU have done?? Politely (or impolitely) canceled and moved on??


----------



## Ghost Riderz (Jan 19, 2016)

You should've "tap for no show" after the timer in the app goes to 0 after 1.5 minutes. Hope you learned the lesson hardway.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah definitely, moving forward. I've canceled 2 rides already for keeping me waiting (the first one didn't come to the car at all, the 2nd I called when I arrived, said they'd be down in 1 min/I cancelled after 3). 

The only reason I DIDN'T cancel this one is it was prime time, and I was under the impression that I'd be compensated for waiting... mainly just posted to clarify:

A) how this pax could've requested this as/been billed as a Lyft Line (charged only $3.80), since there was no 2nd pax in the queue, and

B) since no 2nd pax showed up, why it didn't default to a regular Lyft, and I wasn't compensated both for prime time rates, AND for waiting for them. 

Anyone know?? 

Really just starting to hate Lyft Lines, especially since it requires us to do extra work, while making less...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> A) how this pax could've requested this as/been billed as a Lyft Line (charged only $3.80), since there was no 2nd pax in the queue, and
> 
> B) since no 2nd pax showed up, why it didn't default to a regular Lyft, and I wasn't compensated both for prime time rates, AND for waiting for them.


There does not to be more than one pickup on a Line. Often the Line will be initially for one pickup; others may or may not be added as the trip progresses.

The ride type does not change. If you accept a Line ride, it will be a Line ride.

You should not wait for pax past the timer expiry unless it's PT or a trip you specifically want. It's up to drivers to educate pax on the rules. If they don't present on time then your driving off and leaving them with a $5 no show fee will help them get it right next time.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

You need to also keep in mind that Lyft line is for 1 destination only. You went round trip...you should have dropped em at the liquor store, ended the ride and high tailed it out of there

But of course before then, you should have tapped no show as the 1.5 minute timer ran out


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Phasmatrope said:


> So I accepted a late night, prime-time Ping this evening that I didn't know at the time was a Lyft Line (otherwise, I might not have accepted it frankly, since I could've held out for better paying direct Lyfts).
> 
> When I arrived, I didn't see the pax. As I usually do in such cases, I tried calling (to let them know where I was, and that I was waiting outside)... and, they didn't answer. A minute later they text me: "can I get 5 mins?" Perhaps I SHOULD'VE said no, and canceled. Yet I politely/helpfully reply "I can wait, but bear in mind, the app may charge for the delay!" They reply "ok." I put that I've "Picked up" the Pax. No notice on the 2nd Line pax.
> 
> ...


I confirm my arrival & wait the 1.5 minutes, no show, I go and get paid... Also turn off the app for a few min. to make sure I don't get pinged by the same pax


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

For normal Lyft, I always call at about the 3-4 minute mark. If the pax is cool and nice and asks for a few minutes, I'll give it to them (particularly if it's peak hours and I want the ride). If I get voicemail, I cancel right at the 5 minute mark (that's when you get the $5 and don't your acceptance rate doesn't get dinged).

For Line, I'm hardcore. No phone call and I tap no-show the second it lets me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It is quite entertaining watching Line pax haul ass down the street towards the car when they think their time is running out. I find that I can often increase their speed by edging forward as if about to pull away.

Leeway is given though for any trip I particularly want, or for hotties. Admittedly, the second reason is incredibly shallow and I am ashamed of myself.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Lesson learned. No changes in destination on Line and end trip at destination. When they ask why, let them know Line is a predetermined one-way fare.

Stopping for food? Not a chance.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> There does not to be more than one pickup on a Line. Often the Line will be initially for one pickup; others may or may not be added as the trip progresses.
> 
> The ride type does not change. If you accept a Line ride, it will be a Line ride.
> 
> You should not wait for pax past the timer expiry unless it's PT or a trip you specifically want. It's up to drivers to educate pax on the rules. If they don't present on time then your driving off and leaving them with a $5 cancellation fee will help them get it right next time.


Oh, really?? So they get billed if I cancel?? Even if I don't get a cut of that, that's actually kinda good to hear.

Again, the only times I've canceled rides in the past-- and I should've for these A-holes-- is if they keep me waiting (in other words, they probably tried and failed to call an Uber first, and were expecting us Lyft drivers to wait on them hand and foot, for a fraction of the price). So hopefully a few $5 cancelation fees will be an overdue lesson in manners.

Really kinda wish I could go back in now and rate them 3-stars or under, so the program flags 'em so they don't try it again...


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Lesson learned. No changes in destination on Line and end trip at destination. When they ask why, let them know Line is a predetermined one-way fare.
> 
> Stopping for food? Not a chance.


Yeah, looking back, I would've just left their asses at the liquor store. Or, just not taken the ride at all.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> Oh, really?? So they get billed if I cancel?? Even if I don't get a cut of that, that's actually kinda good to hear.
> 
> Again, the only times I've canceled rides in the past-- and I should've for these A-holes-- is if they keep me waiting (in other words, they probably tried and failed to call an Uber first, and were expecting us Lyft drivers to wait on them hand and foot, for a fraction of the price). So hopefully a few $5 cancelation fees will be an overdue lesson in manners.
> 
> Really kinda wish I could go back in now and rate them 3-stars or under, so the program flags 'em so they don't try it again...


I meant no show fee. If they are not at the pickup location when the timer runs out and you press no show then they get charged the fee.


----------

